# Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC &amp; Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?



## StorageHunter-81 (12. April 2020)

*Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC & Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

Gute Nacht,

leider zeigt mein 6, 5 Jahre junger Philips 46PFL8008S fiese Bildfehler. 
Daher entschied ich mich gezwungenermaßen für die Anschaffung eines aktuellen 55-Zöllers - es muss ein Philips sein, wegen des Ambilights und aus Tradition (seit 2008).

Bitte kein Abraten von Philips-TVs. Danke.

Nun spiele ich teilweise extrem lange am Stück bzw. läuft der Fernseher sehr lang ununterbrochen. Im Januar/Februar 2020 waren es mal 8 oder 10 h The Division 2 auf PC und der TV war bestimmt 16 h insgesamt in Betrieb.
Das schwankt aber. Auch spiele ich mal eine ganze Woche gar nicht und surfe nur im Web, lese oder nutze Youtube für Musik und Videos.
Ich spiele also mit meinem PC wie ein Konsolero am TV (ASUS ROG Strix OC GTX 1080 Ti über HDMI) und so behalte ich es auch bei. Konsolen (Wii, PS3, XBox One S) sind ebenfalls in Betrieb.

Nun stehe ich vor der Wahl, in Form eines OLED-TVs ordentlich aufzurüsten, oder sollte ich es für Gaming-Zwecke lieber beim herkömmlichen LCD belassen, der Standbilder theoretisch besser ab kann?


Objekt der Begierde: Philips 55OLED854 bzw. 804 (Unterschied ist nur der Standfuß)

Input Lag soll bei etwa 33 ms liegen. Mein 8008S soll ca. 50 ms haben, also wäre der OLED dahingehend akzeptabel, ja sogar eine Verbesserung.

Hat jemand Tipps, Pro und Contra oder sogar genau diesen TV und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, wie sich die Kiste macht?

Alternativ würde ich bis Mai/Juni warten und im LCD-Segment den Philips 55PUS9435 ins Auge fassen. Allerdings ist der Preis noch nicht bekannt. Über die 1400 € des OLED will ich keinesfalls kommen.


Danke für eventuelle Meinungen dazu!

LG -- SH-81


----------



## Gluksi (12. April 2020)

*AW: Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC & Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

ich selber habe den 803 und spiele mit einernvidia shild auf ihr.. Bild ist bombe und zum ein bissel daddeln reicht die Kiste. Zum filme schauen absolutes top ding und ich habe den Vorgänger.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC & Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

Hallo, 

also was das Sehverhalten angeht, bin ich eher klassisch unterwegs, mit Sat-Schüssel und den üblichen ÖR- und Privatprogrammen. Streaming-Dienste aller Art gehen mir am Poppes vorbei.
Mal 'ne Bluray, gerade wenn der TV neu ist, kommt auch vor. UHD würde ich schon gern mal testen.

Tatsächlich ist der Fokus bei mir auf Gaming und die Neugier auf den OLED 804 ist schon sehr groß. Auf die OLED-Bildpflege würde ich mich dann halt einstellen.

Derzeit kann ich mir leider keinen persönlichen Eindruck verschaffen, da wegen Corona alle Läden dicht sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2020)

*AW: Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC & Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

Ich will Dir ja nicht den naiven Glauben an Philips zerstören, aber ich hatte mal 5 TVs gleichzeitig im Service stehen.
Lapidarer Kommentar vom Philips-Vertreter: "Das ist doch normal."

Philips hat den schlechtesten Service, den ich je in meiner langen Tätigkeit als Service-Ing. von einer Firma gesehen habe.
Dazu noch ein grottiges Menü auf den TV-Geräten und ein Updatechaos sonder gleichen.

Jede andere Firma ist da besser:
OLED-TV-Test 2020: LG, Sony, Panasonic, Philips & Co. - AUDIO VIDEO FOTO BILD,
Nachlassende Leuchtkraft beim OLED - Was tun nach Garantie-Ende? - DIGITAL FERNSEHEN.

Ich würde ja Panasonic empfehlen (bestes Menü) oder Sony (gutes Bild) oder LG (guter Preis).
Ambilight braucht man nicht wirklich und der Ton sollte so wie so über einen AV-Reciever laufen.
Die Soundbars sind meist nur laut.

Und laß Grundig, Telefunken und sonstige Billigzeugs weg.
Du ärgerst dich nach ein, zwei Jahren, wenn nicht schon früher.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2020)

*AW: Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC &amp;amp; Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

Also ich spiele mit meinem 9002 mittlerweile seit zwei Jahren ohne Einschränkungen zu bemerken. Und halt mit Ambilight. Das Android ist in der neuesten Version auch eine brauchbare Bedienoberfläche.
Was mich an der aktuellen Generation allerdings stören würde ist der fehlende HDMI 2.1 Support. Vor zwei Jahren gab es das halt noch nicht, mittlerweile ist das dann schon ein Nachteil gegenüber dem LG Angebot.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Philips OLED 804/854 für Gaming @ PC & Konsole okay oder Einbrenngefahr zu hoch?*

Dass manchen VRR und HDMI 2.1 fehlt, les ich immer wieder. Mir könnt's persönlich nicht egaler sein. Bei mir ist immer VSync an, immer auf 60 fps begrenzt, und auch nur 60 Hz Geräte. Wüsste nicht, dass mir dabei je irgendwas gefehlt hat. Sogar mit einer GTX 1080 Ti spiel ich meistens nur auf Full HD, um die drei Jahre alte Karte etwas zu schonen. 
Davon können andere gern  halten was sie möchten. Gleiches gilt für PC am TV mit Controller spielen. Ich orientiere mich da nur an dem was ich will, nicht weil XY meint, Maus und Keyboard seien doch viiiel besser. 

Dass man mit Philips Pech haben kann, war mir auch damals, 2013 schon bekannt, als ich vor dem Neukauf eines TV stand.

Wie oft wurde doch gemault, dass ein Philips nur Probleme macht und mir davon abgeraten.
Hab nicht drauf gehört und so war es gut! 
Ein 32PFL7603 aus 2008 läuft bis heute. Der kam 2013 zu den Eltern und wird selten betrieben, hat auch paar schattige Ränder aufm Panel, aber er geht eben auch nach 12 Jahren noch, ohne dass man die Altersschwächen entscheidend wahrnimmt.

Dass mir mein 8008S nun seit gestern Sorge macht, gut, ist eben unschön nach 'nur'6, 5 Jahren, aber es war eine sehr schöne Zeit!
Er versagt das Bild auch noch nicht völlig, aber nach 15 - 20 Minuten Anlaufzeit, wonach man dann endlich gucken kann, bleiben paar Bildfehler, die einen Neukauf erfordern.

Leider kann ich 'Ambilight braucht man eh nicht.' und 'Sound wird wer weiß von wo ausgegeben, nur nicht über den TV selbst.' nur energisch zurückweisen. 
Ich wüsste nicht, dass mir meine Art der Nutzung je nachteilig gewesen wäre, noch kann ich bestätigen, dass mir das Fehlen von Ambilight mehr Freude gebracht hätte!
Ich bin mein eigener Nutztyp und keiner mit Heimkino, kein Cineast oder Klangfanatiker. Einfach nur Vollblut-Gamer mit mehreren Konsolen und Computern, der seine Zeit gern mit diesem Spielzeug verbringt. Inzwischen ohnehin wieder meist mit Kopfhörern, also braucht's keine extra 7.1 Home Cinema Anlage oder dergleichen.

Nachdem ich heute sehr viel zu OLED gelesen habe, scheint mir diese Technik doch zu riskant bei meinem intensiven Nutzungsverhalten.
Wegen der großen Einbrenngefahr und der häufigen Unterbrechungen durch die Panel-Reinigungsaufforderung bei den OLED-Geräten, werde ich wohl oder übel bei LCD bleiben.
Also bis Mai/Juni 2020 warten und hoffen, dass ein 55PUS9435 preislich im Rahmen liegt und der Input Lag gering genug ausfällt.
Zur Not greif ich halt zum 58PUS85X5. Es wird sich schon was Geeignetes finden, dass meinem PERSÖNLICHEN Geschmack entspricht. Danke, wer diese Textwand gelesen hat und die Lesezeit nicht beklagt.

SH-81


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (21. April 2020)

Nun hab ich's ganz anders gemacht. 

Vorhin den 55 OLED 854 bestellt und in paar Wochen dann noch einen 43 PUS 6754. 
EDIT: Statt dem 43" doch lieber einen 50" eine Klasse höher: 50 PUS 7304 (wegen kontrastreicherem VA-Panel)
Dann verwende ich für meine Zwecke beide TVs einfach abwechselnd, so wird die Nutzlast gleichmäßig aufgeteilt. 

Fertig ist die Laube.  : )


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. April 2020)

Nachdem es in den bekannten Foren mittlerweile über 50 Oled TVNutzer gibt (Oled TV als Monitor. Bei den meisten, auch mir , ein LG55C97LA) und so gut wie niemand ein Problem mit Burn In oder anderen Problemen hat scheint die Technik mittlerweile ausreichend abgesichert zu sein.
Philipps Oled TVs sind meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (3. Mai 2020)

Na, guck ich doch nochmal hier rein. 

Ja, alle OLEDs von Philips haben ein neues Panel (LG Display 2019er Version), das technisch zwar dem 2018er entspricht, aber "unter der Haube" fortschrittlichere Anti-Burn-in-Techniken werkeln. 

Hab den TV exakt eine Woche jetzt hier (1320 € inkl. Versand bei slaeD-LXX, aber er lief erst 9 Stunden - bislang nur im PC-Betrieb und kurz Blu Ray (Terminator 2). 
Der Input Lag soll bei 33 ms im Gamemode liegen. Gemerkt hab ich nichts, was sehr erfreulich ist. Ich spiel allerdings sowohl Konsole als auch PC wo es nur geht mit Controller, falls das wichtig ist. Mausbewegung ist aber auch "on point".
Der OLED ist auch schön am Netz im Standby und ich habe nach Betrieb direkt manuell das Reinigungsprogramm angestoßen. 
In Summe bisher 3x. Sicher ist sicher!

Ein Zweit-TV bleibt mein festes Ziel, nur statt PUS 6704 eins höher, auf den 7304 bzw. 7334 (Letzterer mit zweiseitiger Fernbedienung, ansonsten baugleich mit 7304). Wird wohl erst Ende Juni was. Die 2020er Philipse werden zum Start Mai/Juni wohl zu teuer sein, also muss es ein 2019er Modell tun.

Hier ist die schwierige Wahl zwischen 43" und 50" ein Entscheidungsproblem.
Mein mackiger, aber nach Aufwärmen noch laufender 46" PFL 8008S aus 2013 hat ein (M)VA Panel, was mir nie Ärger bereitete. Gaming macht darauf Spaß, auch mit 46 - 50 ms Input Lag. 

Ich hätte beim 7304 lieber den handlicheren 43", weiß nur nicht, ob IPS mich zufrieden stellen würde. Der 50" hat ein VA Panel.
Mein 23" EIZO Foris 2333 hat IPS und, ja, Schwarz ist halt nicht so dolle, aber an sich ging's.

Ich kenne die theoretischen Unterschiede von IPS und VA ganz genau. Lange darüber gelesen. Paneltechnik hat keinen Einfluss aufs Input Lag, wie ich gestern las.

IPS Pro: Etwas helleres Bild (Eignung in hellen Räumen), Farben kräftiger, blickwinkelstabil, mittelhohe Reaktionszeit
IPS Contra: schlechterer Kontrast von </= 1000:1, Backlight Bleeding (helle Flecken durch Hintergrundbeleuchtung aufm Screen), Schwarztöne meist bleich und dunkelgrau (im Dunkeln schlechter Eindruck)

VA Pro: Farben natürlicher, deutlich höherer Kontrast von ca. 5000:1, Tendenziell weniger Backlight-Durchscheinen, Schwarz nicht wie OLED aber auch im Dunkeln als Schwarz zu erkennen
VA Contra: Farbraumabdeckung leicht unter IPS-Wert und nicht so lebendig wie IPS, Ausleuchtungsprobleme am Bildrand möglich (besonders bei Direct LED Backlight), nicht blickwinkelstabil, relativ hohe Reaktionszeit -> Nachzieheffekte möglich

Meine Tendenz geht zum 43-Zöller mit IPS Panel, allein weil der leichter zu handhaben ist als ein 50-Zöller, wenn ich den Aufstellort ändern möchte und auch weil ich den 43" 7334 neulich im Laden persönlich testen konnte. 
Er war keine Offenbarung, aber für die 450 Äppel, die er aktuell kostet, sicher ok. Ich hätte doch nur gern mal den Vergleich zum VA in 50", nur dass ich es einfach mal gesehen habe und am Ende der IPS hoffentlich ausreicht. Er wäre zu 70 - 80 % für Gaming gedacht und bei Bedarf bisschen Billig-TV ohne Ansprüche.
EDIT: Es soll doch ein 50 PUS 7304 werden. Aufstellort klärt sich und VA-Panel ist in Summe besser. Und 50 Zoll ist eben mehr als 43...

Falls es jemanden juckt, hier mal die Links dazu:

Philips 43PUS7304 ab 439,00 € (Mai 2020 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Philips 50PUS7304 ab 489,00 € (Mai 2020 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

LG - SH-81


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2020)

> ...und ich habe nach Betrieb direkt manuell das Reinigungsprogramm angestoßen.
> 
> In Summe bisher 3x. Sicher ist sicher!


Garnicht sicher.
Die "Reinigung" versucht eine gleichmäßige Abnutzung durch nachbrennen von weniger benutzten Pixeln herzustellen. Wenn du die ohne Not anschmeißt verschleißt das Panel nur schneller.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (3. Mai 2020)

Okay, danke. Man lernt nie aus. 

Dann werde ich nach Benutzung den TV einfach in den Standby versetzen und ihn sein Ding machen lassen. 
In jedem Falle werde ich die nach einer gewissen Stundenzahl aufploppende Aufforderung zur Panelpflege nicht verschieben.
Ich lasse den TV nach Betrieb mind. 2 Stunden im Standby bevor ich den Stecker ziehe, oder sogar die Nacht über im Standby und Stecker erst am nächsten Morgen ziehen. Ich denke, dass ich das dann so richtig mache. 

Einwände? Ich bin lernwillig...   ; )


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2020)

Das mit dem Stecker ziehen kann man auch einfach ganz lassen. Dank neuer EU Regeln ist der Standby Verbrauch <1W.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (4. Mai 2020)

"Yes Sir!"


----------

